# CS Troop Supporters Sandbox Raffle



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/CRS_Platoon/Raffle/index.php

More than *20 prizes*

_Special prizes donated by_

3rd Special Troops Battalion

7th Sustainment Brigade

101st Aviation Regiment

_Featuring_

Aristocrat Mini, Rare Cigars & Accessories!

Go To Raffle

:u Please consider placing a link in your sig tag to support this raffle. :u​
.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Bump! :u


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

how can you tell how many you purchased?


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

13 more to 1000

Edit...4 more went quick ....9 more.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Papichulo said:


> how can you tell how many you purchased?


I click on the Raffle Ticket Numbers button, select CS Nick and show all records. You can also use the Show Filter mode.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

evening bump


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Woo-Hoo! I got in just under the deadine! :tu

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*RAFFLE IS CLOSED*

*Information will be posted shortly.*​


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*On behalf of our

troops, raffle prize donors, Tony, David and myself

Thank You

for your generous outpouring of love*​
*Payment information*

To review, the amount you owe is the number of tickets you purchased x $5.00 per ticket.

Please send your money order payable to Fred Tolson to:

Fred Tolson
4101 E Louisiana Ave
Suite 500
Denver, CO 80246

*Click here* to view your raffle ticket purchases. Use the "Show filter" link on the top right. Enter your nick in the "CS nick" box and then press the "Filter" button. All of your purchases will appear. When finished click on the "Reset filter" link. You may also use the "Show all records" link to view the entire list.

*Click here* to view those who were bombed with tickets.

*Click here* to view receipt of payment and/or those who have paid.

The drawing will be held when all raffle ticket proceeds have been received. I will follow Peter's guidelines for those who fail to honor there commitments.

*3rd Special Troops Battalion Certificate of Appreciation*

Please email me with "Raffle certificate" in the subject line and I will send you your 3rd Special Troops Battalion Certificate of Appreciation. This is only for our Sandbox raffle ticket purchasers.

​
*How The Winners Will Be Determined*

There will be a winners selection Herf in Denver, CO. Everyone present (CS members and non-members) will witness the following selection process. macms and those participating in the selection process are not eligible to participate in this raffle.

We will go to: http://www.random.org/sequences/

We will then enter the number one as the smallest value and the last raffle ticket number purchased as the largest value.

The list will now be generated. Reading the list from the top down, the first number in the generated list wins the first prize listed, the second number wins the second prize listed, and so on until all prizes have been awarded. We will post the winning numbers in the raffle thread along with a screen shot of the generated numbers.

*Raffle prizes will be awarded in the following order:*


7th Sustainment Brigade
101st Aviation Regiment
Aristocrat Mini
Tiki Hut
Carlito Rare Cigars
Oliva Serie V Cigars & Accessories
Tatuaje Black Label Jar
Oliva Serie O Cigars
AVO L.E.07 Cigars
Cigar Caddy 30-Stick
Cigar Caddy 18-Stick
Heartfelt Beads
Heartfelt Beads
Stinky Ashtray
Heartfelt Beads
Heartfelt Beads
Stinky Ashtray
CAO Cubist Ashtray
Zippo Lighter
Esencia Cigars
La Riqueza Cigars
CS Branded Items
Pipes & Cigars Prize #1
Pipes & Cigars Prize #2
RP Toro Sampler

.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Payment was mailed today.

Thanks for organizing this :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Organization and implementation of this Great Cause
Payment for Old Sailor and Myself will be on the way this evening:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Payment went out today, guys. Thanks for doing all of this... you folks are the best! * :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

bump



macms said:


> *On behalf of our
> 
> troops, raffle prize donors, Tony, David and myself
> 
> ...


----------



## AZrider (Aug 12, 2008)

Payment sent. Thanks for organizing this.

I'm happy to contribute regardless, but now I'm gonna start crossing my fingers - I'm equal parts hoping I win the Aristocrat Mini and hoping I _don't_ win. Winning that would be a grease-lathered shove down the slope if ever there were one!

:ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Thanks for the Organization and implementation of this Great Cause
> Payment for Old Sailor and Myself will be on the way this evening:tu:tu


Add Sailkats payment to that, my wife got tickets 2 :tu


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

I have sent the payment for the tickets


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

AZrider said:


> Payment sent. Thanks for organizing this.
> 
> I'm happy to contribute regardless, but now I'm gonna start crossing my fingers - I'm equal parts hoping I win the Aristocrat Mini and hoping I _don't_ win. Winning that would be a grease-lathered shove down the slope if ever there were one!
> 
> :ss


If azrider wins the aristocrat just send it to me I don't want him to slide too far down the slope.

Payment sent for my tickets as well. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Payment information*

To review, the amount you owe is the number of tickets you purchased x $5.00 per ticket.

Please send your money order payable to Fred Tolson to:

Fred Tolson
4101 E Louisiana Ave
Suite 500
Denver, CO 80246

*Click here* to view your raffle ticket purchases. Use the "Show filter" link on the top right. Enter your nick in the "CS nick" box and then press the "Filter" button. All of your purchases will appear. When finished click on the "Reset filter" link. You may also use the "Show all records" link to view the entire list.

*Click here* to view those who were bombed with tickets.

*Click here* to view receipt of payment and/or those who have paid.

The drawing will be held when all raffle ticket proceeds have been received. I will follow Peter's guidelines for those who fail to honor there commitments.

*3rd Special Troops Battalion Certificate of Appreciation*

Please email me with "Raffle certificate" in the subject line and I will send you your 3rd Special Troops Battalion Certificate of Appreciation. This is only for our Sandbox raffle ticket purchasers.

​
*How The Winners Will Be Determined*

There will be a winners selection Herf in Denver, CO. Everyone present (CS members and non-members) will witness the following selection process. macms and those participating in the selection process are not eligible to participate in this raffle.

We will go to: http://www.random.org/sequences/

We will then enter the number one as the smallest value and the last raffle ticket number purchased as the largest value.

The list will now be generated. Reading the list from the top down, the first number in the generated list wins the first prize listed, the second number wins the second prize listed, and so on until all prizes have been awarded. We will post the winning numbers in the raffle thread along with a screen shot of the generated numbers.

*Raffle prizes will be awarded in the following order:*


7th Sustainment Brigade
101st Aviation Regiment
Aristocrat Mini
Tiki Hut
Carlito Rare Cigars
Oliva Serie V Cigars & Accessories
Tatuaje Black Label Jar
Oliva Serie O Cigars
AVO L.E.07 Cigars
Cigar Caddy 30-Stick
Cigar Caddy 18-Stick
Heartfelt Beads
Heartfelt Beads
Stinky Ashtray
Heartfelt Beads
Heartfelt Beads
Stinky Ashtray
CAO Cubist Ashtray
Zippo Lighter
Esencia Cigars
La Riqueza Cigars
CS Branded Items
Pipes & Cigars Prize #1
Pipes & Cigars Prize #2
RP Toro Sampler

.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Payment inbound to your location. Friendly fire alert.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Payment sent today.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Payment sent yesterday.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Payment went out to you today, Fred. Thank you again for all that you do for our troops! :tu


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Payment sent. I hope it gets there soon:tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

My MO has been sent. Hope it gets there quicker than my NST trade went to newcigarz .

Thanks for organizing the raffle.

When are the draws taking place? I know it will be at a herf, but when is that?


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Payment send, thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Payment was sent today. Thanks again for organizing this!


----------



## RockonbigB (Apr 27, 2008)

Payment went out today.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

Payment sent! :cb


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Fred, payment went out today! 

Thanks for all you do to support our brave troops and for bringing into their lives a little relaxation and a "touch of home". :tu

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

MO out in tomorrows mail. THANKS again for setting this great raffle up:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Payment in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Payment sent today. Doesn't have far to go.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Payment going out tomorrow. Thanx for organizing this raffle!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Payment is in the mail. Thanx to everyone that had a hand in making this work. :tu


----------



## riversidestogie (Sep 18, 2007)

Payment going out in morning, thanks for organizing this!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sent payment yesterday. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sent a money order out today via Priority Mail. Thanks!


----------



## the3cs_iowa (May 30, 2007)

MO is in the blue box.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm not paying!!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

MO sent today. Larry and Curly stayed behind.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

my payment is going out today


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

My payment will be sent tomorrow morning...thanks for doing this awesome raffle!

Tazman


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

payment mailed this morning.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Payment went out this morning.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

M.O. was sent Friday


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

WHO IS??

*G.H.
Colorado Spgs, CO*

*PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NICK WITH YOUR PAYMENT...*


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I sent mine yesterday but I didn't include my nickname but the return addy should be a dead giveaway :tu

Thank you for putting this on.

T


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!! What kind of dummy wouldn't include their nick with their payment.

Ahem....PM sent 

:tpd:


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

bigkev77 said:


> WOW!! What kind of dummy wouldn't include their nick with their payment.
> 
> Ahem....PM sent
> 
> :tpd:


LMAO


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry for being tardy, but my payment went out today


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Payment sent today! Thanks Fred!


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> WOW!! What kind of dummy wouldn't include their nick with their payment.
> 
> Ahem....PM sent
> 
> :tpd:


ummmm.... not me. Nope. Definitely not me.

(PM sent.):tpd:


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

Payment sent on Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> sorry for being tardy, but my payment went out today


 :tpd:


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

macms said:


> ...
> *PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR NICK WITH YOUR PAYMENT...*


Just looking to see if you had those paid listed on the tickets... no rush - just making sure my MO arrived.

You guys are awesome! Great idea for the troops. :tu

:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Click here* to view receipt of payment and/or those who have paid.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

payment sent.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> sorry for being tardy, but my payment went out today


:bn:bn:bn


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

macms said:


> *Click here* to view receipt of payment and/or those who have paid.


Thanks. I was looking for that to make sure you received mine.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

My payment went out monday.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Fred:

$$ goes in tomorrow's mail--thanks for putting this together :tu

Gerard


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I am glad mine got there ok since I cheated and sent cash. I was so busy last week I just did not have a chance to get out and buy a MO and I didn't want it delayed.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Out taday!!

Thanks Fred.


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all you do and running this raffle :tu
My MO went out yesterday!


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

MO on the way. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

who is

L. M.
Boulder Creek, CA


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Dropped it in the mail this afternoon.

Thanks!!


----------



## jkd9977 (Sep 3, 2008)

$$ is on its way


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Friendly reminder to *send your payment*. The raffle won't be held until they are received. You slow pokes may have more than a few brothers annoyed with you.:hn  :chk

Thanks


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Payment should be there Tues sorry for the delay I got a DC# around here some where if need be.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I suck I'm sorry I'm sorry I suck.

Somehow I missed the payment part of this thread and it completely fled my mind. I'm sure I'm not the only one, but my payment will go out Tuesday (since there's no mail tomorrow). My apologies to Fred and all those who have been waiting.


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/CRS_Platoon/Raffle/view_raffle_totals.php

Is this where it is updated as to who paid or not?

This may be a dumb ? but when I do the filter it comes up with nothing.

THANKS!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

kwoody said:


> http://www.cfrhn.com/CS/CRS_Platoon/Raffle/view_raffle_totals.php
> 
> Is this where it is updated as to who paid or not?
> 
> ...


You can find the link to the list of those who have/have not paid via post #56.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

macms said:


> Friendly reminder to *send your payment*. The raffle won't be held until they are received. You slow pokes may have more than a few brothers annoyed with you.:hn  :chk
> 
> Thanks


BUMP! :tpd:


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

schnell987 said:


> You can find the link to the list of those who have/have not paid via post #56.


Thanks. Just wanted to make sure. Hopefully mine gets there soon!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Updated with many payments received. Thank you.

WHO IS

*A. P.
APO AE 09464*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*The members indicated by "In person" will pay me directly and are local brothers. The rest are currently owed. (Some may have PM'd me) I hope that everyone sends there payment so that I receive it by Friday and we can hold the drawing this Saturday 10/18/08! :chk*

duhman
N

Spect
In person

robustog
N

Kalash
N

TankerT
N

SUOrangeGuy
N

DMK
N

_mo
N

prefy
N

lenguamor
N

Major Captain S...
N

Cigar Caddy
In person

BigAl_sc
N

Teak
N

rrplasencia
N

opusfxd
In person

LordOfWu
In person

Gophernut
N

zmancbr
In person

JohnnyKay5
N

68TriShield
N

Sr Mike
N

ronhoffman2
N

Doctorcue
N

UncleCharley
N

Rwilkin2
N

Deucer
N

TravelingJ
N

redrockeyes
N

aracos
N

bige610
N

ir13
N

Ironfreak
N

Kojak
N

partagaspete
N

Dantzig
N

Avo_Addict
N

tricker
N

LasciviousXXX
N

jaycarla
N

naamanf
N

seegarfan
N

rack04
N

parafumar
N


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

macms said:


> Updated with many payments received. Thank you.
> 
> WHO IS
> 
> ...


Great, glad to see mine got in. Cant wait to see what happens Sat.!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

macms said:


> who is
> 
> L. M.
> Boulder Creek, CA


I think this is duhman(Lance).


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Money order is in the mail!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

C'mon everyone, get those payments in so we can get the raffle rolling! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

macms said:


> who is
> 
> L. M.
> Boulder Creek, CA


Yup dats me. Wassup?

EDIT: I bet I forgot to put my screen name somewhere. (DOH!)


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

duhman said:


> Yup dats me. Wassup?


You didn't put your nick in the envelope and I didn't know who to credit the payment to. :ss


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> C'mon everyone, get those payments in so we can get the raffle rolling! :tu


:gndon't make ih3 come after you. forget the raffle we promised this money so Fred and the boys can keep sending goodies to the sandbox.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Fred, you got my m.o. last week with the kids cards for the troops.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rrplasencia said:


> :gndon't make ih3 come after you. forget the raffle we promised this money so Fred and the boys can keep sending goodies to the sandbox.


Absolutely, sorry that my post didn't convey the true importance of the payment.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> Fred, you got my m.o. last week with the kids cards for the troops.


And that is correct good sir! PM'd you. :ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine was mailed 10-09-2008 along with the cigars for SilverFox's raffle...they said at max it would take 10 days so hopefully it will be there by Friday.


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad to see that you received my payment. Good luck to everybody in the raffle!!!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

You know who you are, but just in case here is a *friendly reminder*.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

bump. I know we cannot speed up the post man, but if you have not mailed it please do so. thanks,


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

macms said:


> Updated with many payments received. Thank you.
> 
> WHO IS
> 
> ...


That would be me.

T


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> That would be me.
> 
> T


Thank you! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

WHO IS

G.L. or R.L. from PA (4 tickets)

*PAID*

croatan
lightning9191
icurrie
O-Danger
Scottishsmoker
Dogwatch Dale
Fissure30
pakrat
BlewSmoke.com
Grumpy Dano
the3cs_iowa
JD11
UncleCharley
mrreindeer
mtb996
DavenportESQ
Tazman
seymour_cigar
-MG-
Mugen910
ucubed
Mystophales
spooble
scroggers
mcmoyer
FontanaHoo
Aldukes
riversidestogie
kgraybill
The Professor
Good_Stogies
partagaspete
kayaker
doubledown
kidrock387
rockonbigB
jbonnefsc
jkd9977
physiognomy
sauer grapes
schnell987
sailkat
Bax
robofan
tsolomon
papichulo
TheRealJason
fulltime
macms
newcigarz
papajohn67
Sisyphys
jim65809
Anthem
drkangela6
stevieray
emelbee
ChasDen
glking
shvictor
SmokeyJoe
rolando
Footbag
NickyTeen
yourchoice
rsamos
D_A
white_s2k
TheRealBonger
chippewastud79
Prozac_Puros
ahc4353
Av8tor152d
islandak
St. Lou Stu
cricky101
alley00p
aich75013
jcarlton
jechelman
sailchaser
field
kaisersozei
Wombat
smokin5
Mr.Maduro
Fishbeadtwo
gnukfu
vstrommark
ShaulWolf
kwoody
Kneo
bobarian
bigkev77
kzm007
jovenhut
svillekid
AZrider
n3uka
rockyr
Old Sailor
awsmith4
csbrewfisher
MNSmoker
Mr Flibble
mdtaggart
rrplasencia
NCRadioMan
Cigarmark
Seanohue
illinoishoosier
ad720
khubli
hotreds
parrotheadduff
DPD6030
skullnrose
JaKaAch
bigloo
dappleton
icehog3
HawkEye19
Jbailey
Dantzig
duhman
elderboy02
GrtndpwrflOZ
SlickBT
Savor the Stick
WarMace
Snake Hips
nozero
TOB9595
gpugliese
jaycarla
opusfxd
zmancbr
Spect
LordOfWu
Cigar Caddy
68TriShield
naamanf
mikeyj23
rack04

*NOT PAID*

Gophernut
robustog
DMK
BigAl_sc
Teak
Doctorcue
prefy
_mo
lenguamor
Major Captain Silly
SUOrangeGuy
Kalash
ir13
bige610
Sr Mike
ronhoffman2
Rwilkin2
Deucer
parafumar
TravelingJ
Ironfreak
JohnnyKay5
Kojak
tricker
Avo_Addict
LasciviousXXX
aracos
TankerT
seegarfan
redrockeyes


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Will there be a pay deadline? You could offer those tickets for sale to the guys who have paid. Just a suggestion. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

17 days since Fred requested payment....there is little excuse not to have your payment there already. This is for a great cause, and I would hate to think that any of the good Gorillas here would ignore an obligation they themselves made. Please get those payments in now.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

bigkev77 said:


> Will there be a pay deadline? You could offer those tickets for sale to the guys who have paid. Just a suggestion. :tu


:tpd:

That is a good idea :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

bigkev77 said:


> Will there be a pay deadline? You could offer those tickets for sale to the guys who have paid. Just a suggestion. :tu


I will discuss this with Tony and David should the need occur. Thanks for the suggestion. :tu


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine went out a while ago.... if it dosen't land soon I'll resend


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

bump... come on my fellow troop supporters. get those payments in:chk


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be in Houston all next week. Hopefully when I return there will be a message telling me I need to arrange shipping for my aristocrat humi:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

FINAL NOTICE

Last reminder that your raffle payments are now due. Tuesday the 21st of October will be 3 weeks since the raffle ended and is the cutoff date for payments received and not sent. If your payment is not received by October 21st your raffle entry will be forfeited. Any payments received after this date will be absorbed into the troops support program, and will not be returned.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

My payment was sent on the 13th ........I hope you have it by now.

Mark


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> My payment was sent on the 13th ........I hope you have it by now.
> 
> Mark


Mark PM'd me. Thanks. I will check deposit copies and let him know Monday.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

macms said:


> FINAL NOTICE
> 
> Last reminder that your raffle payments are now due. Tuesday the 21st of October will be 3 weeks since the raffle ended and is the cutoff date for payments received and not sent. If your payment is not received by October 21st your raffle entry will be forfeited. Any payments received after this date will be absorbed into the troops support program, and will not be returned.


Mine is going Monday Fred,the troops are whats important not the prizes 

Sorry it's late,I've been swamped the last couple of weeks


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Evening bump for Fred and the Troops :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Mine is going Monday Fred,the troops are whats important not the prizes
> 
> Sorry it's late,I've been swamped the last couple of weeks


You have been marked paid for a while now. I'm not the least concerned about you Dave. :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Raffle Payment Closed*

*Raffle Payment Closed*

Today marks 3 weeks since the raffle ended and is the cutoff date for payments received and not sent.

During this time numerous posts have been made reminding everyone to send their payment and PM's were sent to all participants.

Everyone who PM'd me indicating there payment has been mailed has been marked paid and is eligible for the drawing.

The following have not paid for there tickets or PM'd me. They were PM'd reminders twice with no response.

Gophernut - 1 ticket
DMK - 8 tickets
ronhoffman2 - 4 tickets
Rwilkin2 - 1 ticket
redrockeyes - 2 tickets
aracos - 2 tickets
TravelingJ - 4 tickets
Kalash - 1 ticket
Teak - 2 tickets

Tickets purchased 1018
Not paid 25
Total 993

*Amount raised* (assuming all payments are received)

*$4965*

*Thank you men!!*

*Drawing details will be posted ASAP.*


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Raffle Payment Closed*



macms said:


> *Raffle Payment Closed*
> 
> *Amount raised* (assuming all payments are received)
> 
> ...


Great job everybody! And a big thanks to you, Fred, and all of the prize donors that made this possible. :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*The Drawing*

Final list of *eligible tickets* for the drawing including gifted tickets.

In the event a number is drawn that was removed for non-payment the next valid number in descending sequence will be selected.

The drawing will be held this evening and the results will be posted by 7:00PM MST.

*Good luck all!*


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Raffle Payment Closed*



macms said:


> The following have not paid for there tickets or PM'd me. They were PM'd reminders twice with no response.
> 
> Gophernut - 1 ticket - *Online today at 12:48p*
> DMK - 8 tickets - *Online yesterday at 6:52p*
> ...




Shame on you guys... :hn:gn:bx:c:fu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:chk _Congratulations to the winners!_ :chk

1.	7th Sustainment Brigade - Ticket No. 84 *Cigar Caddy*
2.	101st Aviation Regiment - Ticket No. 393 *WarMace*
3.	Aristocrat Mini - Ticket No. 588 *illinoishoosier*
4.	Tiki Hut - Ticket No. 710 *SmokeyJoe*
5.	Carlito Rare Cigars - Ticket No. 794 *yourchoice*
6.	Oliva Serie V Cigars & Accessories - Ticket No. 82 *Cigar Caddy*
7.	Tatuaje Black Label Jar - Ticket No. 198 *field*
8.	Oliva Serie O Cigars - Ticket No. 29 *kayaker*
9.	AVO L.E.07 Cigars - Ticket No. 821 *TheRealBonger*
10.	Cigar Caddy 30-Stick - Ticket No. 506 *mcmoyer*
11.	Cigar Caddy 18-Stick - Ticket No. 417 *lenguamor*
12.	Heartfelt Beads - Ticket No. 933 *Major Captain Silly*
13. Heartfelt Beads - Ticket No. 346 *bigloo*
14.	Stinky Ashtray - Ticket No. 984 *papajohn67*
15.	Heartfelt Beads - Ticket No. 212 *hotreds*
16.	Heartfelt Beads - Ticket No. 750 *seymour_cigar*
17.	Stinky Ashtray - Ticket No. 993 *Mr Flibble*
18.	CAO Cubist Ashtray - Ticket No. 725 *Tazman*
19.	Zippo Lighter - Ticket No. 724 *DavenportESQ*
20.	Esencia Cigars - Ticket No. 470 *croatan*
21.	La Riqueza Cigars - Ticket No. 862 *JohnnyKay5*
22.	CS Branded Items - Ticket No. 880 *cricky101*
23.	Pipes & Cigars Prize #1 - Ticket No. 988 *jim65809*
24.	Pipes & Cigars Prize #2 - Ticket No. 776 *sauer grapes*
25.	RP Toro Sampler - Ticket No. 360 *gpugliese*

*I will PM all winners with complete information. This will take some time so please be patient.* 

*Download* a screen shot of the raffle drawing.

*Eligible* ticket holders.

*Thanks to all for supporting the raffle*


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats to the winners. A job well done by all. :bl :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners ! Most of congrats to ALL who donated to the troops !


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

congrats to all winners!


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners:tu


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

:blCongrats to all the winners:bl


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners and to the Troops who are the real winners along with thanks to Fred, nicely done:tu:tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks to all that contributed to the troops, and a very special thanks to Fred for organizing another great troop support activity.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats all, especially *Illinoisehoosier*, an ARISTOCRAT!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

macms said:


> :chk _Congratulations to the winners!_ :chk
> 
> 1.	7th Sustainment Brigade - Ticket No. 84 *Cigar Caddy*
> 2.	101st Aviation Regiment - Ticket No. 393 *WarMace*
> ...


What an honor... especially to receive the prize from the Tiki Hut. You guys are the best and you are in my prayers. :u


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Fantastic! Wow! congrats everyone.
*Big Thanks to the troops.*


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Congrats all, especially *Illinoisehoosier*, an ARISTOCRAT!!!!


I'm still stunned. More humbled at the response we gave to this.

Let's not forget the reason we did this...hopefully they'll all be home safe and sound soon.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners:tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners, all who contributed prizes and all the troops!:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations to all the winners!

Many thanks to Fred for organizing yet another fantastic drive for the troops. I can only begin to imagine the coordination it takes to keep this on track.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the Troops are the real winners, so congrats to all those who got prizes!  

Nice job, Fred!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you again for all the support for everyone. Congrats to all the prize winners.


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations and Kudos to all who participated! To Fred, Thank You for all your time and hard work.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

congrats to the winners, the troops, Fred, and all those who *paid.* :tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks also to all who donated prizes.:bl


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners :bl

Thanks to Fred and gang for organizing this great contest.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

macms said:


> 19.	Zippo Lighter - Ticket No. 724 *DavenportESQ*


Shipped - DC# 0712 8882 3004 5736 0958


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners :bl Just shows you how great the cigar smoking community is :ss


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Raffle Payment Closed*



mikeyj23 said:


> [/b]
> 
> Shame on you guys... :hn:gn:bx:c:fu


 Sent, but didn't make it.....:fu


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats to the winners. What an impressive effort by all! Great job guys. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to all that partisipated for you support of the Troops. :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

:blCONGRATULATIONS:bl Thanks to all who supported the raffle, & more importantly, the troops!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to all!!

Prize #25 on its way!!!

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1371 5396


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

My baby arrived today and I have to share pics.

Chose dark red mahogany and Bob just happened to have one in process that was cancelled. So instead of a Chirstmas present, I got a birthday present. 5 days instead of 4 weeks.



Still have to set it up. took me awhile to realize my shelf is on the bottom, screwed in place so it would rattle around.

Thanks again to those who donated prizes and to all who contributed.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

My prize arrived today (courtesy of seegarfan). Thanks again for the great raffle.

:tu


----------

